
Oracle CEO Larry Ellison Rips “Vindictive” HP Lawsuit - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/07/oracle-hp-response-ellison/
======
chc
This from the guy who's suing Google over Dalvik? I really have to wonder if
he's that lacking in perspective or if he gets the irony of his complaint and
just doesn't care.

------
jamespitts
I was very happy with HP's "return to engineering" when Hurd came aboard, even
invested in it. The whole Fiorina drama really left a bad taste in my mouth,
but somehow Hurd brought HP back to its cultural center-of-gravity, even
considering the challenging, monster acquisitions.

But WTF just happened? Why are they acting so randomly? HP's standards are
double because the Board will fire an effective CEO (for mistakes that can be
dealt with quietly and fairly), and yet only weeks later sues for his
reasonable employment choices. Where is the high moral ground in that?

It is as if the board wants to avoid paying the market price for their
impracticality.

------
S_A_P
When your good friend is Larry Ellison I somehow doubt he is losing sleep over
potentially losing his severance.

This article mainly just serves to add to my disgust of the politics of big
business. Enough litigation already.

